# Random items



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Doing some fall cleaning and need to sell some things. Located in Roosevelt. All items best offer or trade.

Truck/trailer tail lights. Originally off an 07-10 GM cab/chassis. Includes license plate bracket. $35

Three 1/4" ratchet chain binders. Been in the weather some but pretty much unused. $20 each or $50 for all three. USA made not import junk.

Snow cables for passenger cars. Had them for piece of mind and never used them. Sold the car they fit but these didn't go with it. $30. Fits P225/60R16 and many other sizes.

Midland CB with Cobra mike. $30

33' Lufkin gauge tape. Never opened. Make offer.

Pickup truck bed trailer. No idea what year or make. Pulled it all the time when I went camping with a Bronco II. Light enough that the Bronco didn't mind at all. Pulled it today to dump some trash. Lights work and it pulls fine. Has a 2" coupler and 4-flat wiring. $400

Follow the link for pictures.

https://db.tt/hwXqPQbf


----------

